# Telecom operators warn of six-fold hike in data tariffs



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mobile operators on Friday said that they may have to increase data tariffs by up to six times to remain viable if the proposed regulations did not offer a level-playing field with net-based services such as Skype and WhatApp. 

Although they "supported" net neutrality and launched a campaign to link the unconnected to the internet, they said that high data rates would become unaffordable for a large number of people, denying them access to the Internet. 

Pitching for same regulation for all communication services, COAI, the GSM industry group, said operators are required to ensure a level of service quality, share revenue with the government and intercept communication for preventing any terrorist act, but these rules are not applicable on Internet-based messaging and calling applications. 


"If same rules are not to apply, then the only way this industry can be viable is data rate will be 6x from where they are there today. After that, you can do what you want. But if you take data rate to 5x or 6x, a lot of people in India will never be able to access the Internet," COAI vice-chairman and Bharti Airtel India MD Gopal Vittal said. Vittal said telecom operators want same set of rules to apply on same kinds of services. 

"OTT gives us business. We as industry love OTT. Only we are saying that same rules should be applied on same communication service. If rules are same, frankly technology doesn't matter, he said 

Airtel's tariff plan in December, which was later withdrawn, had triggered a major discussion on net neutrality and its new Airtel Zero scheme along with the TRAI consultation paper has turned into a national debate with petitions pouring into the regulator's office to ensure net neutrality. 

At a press conference, COAI asked for voice services to be regulated under the same rules as them, and also argued in favour of zero-rating of apps and services. The COAI's clarification came on the day of the deadline of submissions to the Trai on regulation of OTT services, and weeks after the commencement of online activism that got over a million pro-net neutrality emails to the regulator. 


As an industry we unequivocally support net neutrality. Over the next five years we need to invest Rs 500,000 crore if we are to realize a digital India," said Vittal. The telco's zero-rating platform has been under fire from activists, with criticism of splicing the internet into services and for discrimination between internet services. Members of the association yet again compared zero-rating platforms to toll-free numbers. They added an analogy of sample products. "Sampling  of different products is an industry practice. This platform is open to all," said Vittal, speaking at a press conference. He called the concerns of a differential, spliced up Internet a "baseless fear". However, the Save the Internet coalition had earlier called this analogy incorrect. 


Full news 

Telecom operators warn of six-fold hike in data tariffs - The Economic Times

- - - Updated - - -

very interesting days coming ahead ....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2015)

It seems Skype and whatsapp will soon become chargable services


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

If they increase it that much, every mobile data user should switch to broadband and use wifi for internet access on phones. 350 Rs/gb of 3G data for 20 days is already way too much. Even crap 512 kbps unlimited "broadband" plans seem better compared to that.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2015)

What are these guys smoking ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

^ not beedi


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

scr*w airtel,pathetic excuses
even after the outrage,they still want to threaten consumers into submission like this

rather live under a rock or something

why pay extra when operators are already overcharging so much
connectivity also sucks even in Mumbai


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 26, 2015)

They must be smoking pot, cause this isn't going to happen. Even if they do manage to implement it , they will loose more than what they will gain.
Who's going to spend 20$ for a GIG of 3G!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2015)

Get broadband. use Wi-Fi. Live happily.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2015)

Why not boycott Airtel together, by porting over to BSNL?


----------



## Minion (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah people should boycott Airtel. Due to increase tariff of 3G I am forced to use 2G but that too is not providing satisfactory speed. I am sick of their lame excuses Gov. should take away license from Airtel.  

AIRTEL YOU NEED TO DIE!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2015)

lol rekt


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 26, 2015)

now we need a movement to make people boycott airtel all together.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Wish we can do the same as we did to fk.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/VWphjMy.jpg

Don't give a miss call to the number. It's a shady sms sent from deceitful telecom operator coalition.

Point to note:
1. Not mentioning as to what they mean by affordable internet and their stance.
2. Not mentioning the source of message.
3. And not to forget that I get spam from same number. What a bunch of fools using the same number to send this message. 

Service provider is Vodafone.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 26, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/pqGAE48.png
*twitter.com/nixxin/status/586775995878739968

Medianama Founder, one of the Savetheinternet.in members already predicted this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Broadband FTW.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello BSNL! Here we come.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

Time to get on-board with BSNL


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 27, 2015)

Undoubtedly BSNL will be the no. 1 opedator again imho.

Hurray!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2015)

Minion said:


> Yeah people should boycott Airtel. Due to increase tariff of 3G I am forced to use 2G but that too is not providing satisfactory speed. I am sick of their lame excuses Gov. should take away license from Airtel.
> 
> AIRTEL YOU NEED TO DIE!



LOL


----------



## ankushv (Apr 28, 2015)

I think all operators throttle speed . My Docomo in Mumbai on 2g is so slow ... I feel like throwing my phone and breaking it . May port as Docomo has no 3g here in Mumbai . BTW using Mtnl prepaid trump on 3g here for quite a few years .. Awesome speed on 3g . Never tried 2g with them though .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 28, 2015)

I feel govt will succumb to crony telecom capitalists .. .in democracy people vote but capitalists are heard


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I feel govt will succumb to crony telecom capitalists .. .in democracy people vote but capitalists are heard


If they do, I hope the stocks of these TSP take a nosedive to Zero value (Or atleast somebody hacks the BSE and makes it happen)


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2015)

Few months back, there was a whatsapp message asking not to use 2G/3G internet for a day (as these telcoms charge more money for a mere 1GB with increasing trend), to let these telecom operatiors know how much they lose. I wonder what happened to that. 

OT: [MENTION=278978]ankushv[/MENTION] how did you manage to upload that much big picture as your DP?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> Why not boycott Airtel together, by porting over to BSNL?





Minion said:


> Yeah people should boycott Airtel. Due to increase tariff of 3G I am forced to use 2G but that too is not providing satisfactory speed. I am sick of their lame excuses Gov. should take away license from Airtel.
> 
> AIRTEL YOU NEED TO DIE!


People on r/India are already doing this. You don't need to have a campaign. Just port to some other operator and use Net Neutrality as the reason.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2015)

continue here : *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/190737-trai-invites-indians-comment-net-neutrality-10.html


----------

